# Which toy/small breed is the easiest to groom??



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Just wanna find out... my poodle is quite a bit of work.... lol


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a short haired doxie mix... he's small and I've given him a bath once in 2 months.  How's that for easy?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Smooth Coated Terriers.  ... Like Lucy... Jack Russel, Toy Fox, Rat Terrier ... if you are in to very active dogs. They do need a job. They are a sort of wash and wear type dog IMO.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My poodle x maltese is no work at all, but I keep her hair really short. Never brush her, hardly ever bath her, and drop her off at the groomer every 2-3 months.

I also have a JRT x and never brush him, never needs trimming, just wash him when he gets dirty. And then he has to have rolled in poo or something, mud just dries and falls off.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Miniature Pinscher's


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd probably agree with the minpin, or one of the little terriers (toy fox, toy manchester). Short-coated chihuahuas would be easy, too... and so would the Italian greyhound. 

As for the longer-coated ones, papillons are pretty simple -- single coat but it doesn't continuously grow, so no professional grooming needed. Brush once a week, bathe once a month. I believe Japanese chins are similar.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking smth minpin-like... short glossy coat... nice 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## a.an (Apr 8, 2012)

my maltese is very easy to groom! we personally groom him about once a month with shears. bathe him once a week. on the other hand my maltese shihtzu cross is very hard to groom.. so much fur compared to our maltese!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

barqui said:


> I'm thinking smth minpin-like... short glossy coat... nice
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


I saw a Min Pin at the vets office Friday ... he was 12 years old and gray ... poor guy had bone cancer though. But he was just as adorable as an old man! Actually he was quite handsome. And spunky! I bet they are the easiest to groom in the long run ... he sure looked nice and smooth and sleek ....


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Smooth Coated Terriers.  ... Like Lucy... Jack Russel, Toy Fox, Rat Terrier ... if you are in to very active dogs. They do need a job. They are a sort of wash and wear type dog IMO.



I agree with this. I have had JRT's for years and got a Toy Fox Terrier in December. He has been bathed once and my 10 month old JRT has had 3-4 baths. They don't really need brushing either and they never smell. There are no significant grooming needs. Works for me because I'm lazy!


----------

